# Convict Cichlid



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, This is the third time these two cichlid's have laid eggs, guarded them (only one other fish in the tank with them, another convict, but the male forces him to a corner and he doesn't move at all. But I could re-home him), and nothing has happened. I do have a 10 gal planted tank, although there are about a billion pond snails in there, should I remove the cichlid eggs and let the eggs hatch -> etc in there? Or is no fry my cichlid's fault?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Normal for cichlids to eat their first couple of batches, with convicts be patient you will have more then enough soon enough.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya my convicts had laid eggs several times before they let them hatch. But when they did I ended up with close to a hundred of those things. It was cool to watch though. They were very good parents.


----------

